# Anderson, SC F, 7, dies 2/13/12



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

*








NAME: Cheyenne
ANIMAL ID: 14935376
BREED: German Shepherd
SEX: Female
EST. AGE: 7 years
EST. WEIGHT: 
HEALTH: MEDIUM HEARTWORM POSITIVE
TEMPERAMENT: Very sweet girl!
ADDITIONAL INFO:
RESCUE PULL FEE: $0 (additional $18 for out of state rescue pulls for health certificates)
AVAILABLE DATE: NOW!
UPDATE: TIME EXPIRES MONDAY 2/13/12
*​*The following animals are in the Anderson, South Carolina P.A.W.S. facility *​*…Can you help them?*​*Some things you should know when working with us:*​1.) All animals are available on this list. We also have animals on our website that are available as well. (Note: If an animal is not on the list, but on our website and you are interested in pulling them please let us know, whereas if an animal is not adopted it will be on a future list)​2.) When you reply to confirm dogs please include in your email, what rescue you work with and the animal/s you are interested in.​3.) Dogs are heartworm tested and negative unless the status of Positive is listed.​4.) All dogs are vaccinated for: DHLPP and Parvo/distemper, de-wormed, spayed/neutered, and vaccinated for rabies (1 year vacc.) and microchipped.​5.) The Pull fee is *$35 *unless noted of a different price. Health Certificates for out of state rescue pulls are *$18* per animal​6.) You *MUST* be an approved rescue to pull from us. If you are not an approved rescue or have never pulled from us, please ask for a “Rescue Application” to fill out. We are always looking for new rescues to work with.​​*TRANSPORT MAY BE AVAILABLE TO YOUR AREA---JUST ASK US!*​​*Please be patient with us. We intake 12,000 animals/year and have only 1 staff member dedicated to the rescue placement process and also going through 100+ emails/day. We will respond to your inquiry, but it may be a brief exchange and may not be immediate. *​*Thank you for understanding!*​​*If you can help, please email** [email protected]*​


----------

